# 1226 Acre Club Lincoln County



## JFMason (Aug 17, 2008)

1226 acre established hunt club since 1983 with same club manager the entire time.  Club is near Clark Hill in Lincoln County and has openings for the 2009-2010 season.  

Land is young to mature pines with hardwoods along drains.  20 fall foodplots planted early September.  All state regs apply.  Year-round access, primitive camping onsite, motels and state park camping within 5 miles.  

Plenty of deer, turkey, pigs and quail.

2007 was an average year, members took one 11 pointer, one 9 pointer, 4 eight pointers, 2 seven pointers (some other bucks) and plenty of does.   2008 was a little off with regard to larger bucks taken as was many areas in north Georgia, with 4 eight pointers & 1 nine pointer being best harvested. Several good bucks (120+) seen during December.

Maximum # of members is 20 but nearly all are from out of state and weekends are generally not crowded.  

Dues are $650/yr.  For questions or to join, contact Jack Mason 828.396.5363 and leave message if no answer.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 19, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Sending a P.M.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>D.R.


----------



## Jubal (Aug 19, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit,
Best to call Jack or post questions in the thread.  He doesn't accept PM's or emails.  Moslty a phone guy only.

Thanks.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 21, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Thanks, I found that our, already?

I did speak with him on the phone yesterday a.m.

Nice talking young man, hope he wll calll me back, as all I do is Rabbit hunt! 

My home ~~>#706- 245-5391 ~~~~~>Cell#706-498-0296

If anyone in N.G. Ga. has any rabbits, eating up thieir food plots, let This Old Man know!! 

Keep Looking up
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jubal (Aug 21, 2008)

gotcha.

Jack's club has killed many bucks over the years in the 120 class and the biggest in the 140's.


----------



## JFMason (Aug 26, 2008)

Club now has 2 memberships available.


----------



## walters (Aug 26, 2008)

*rules*

could you email me the rules, and where the land is in lincoln co.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 28, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Mr. Mason:
Check you mail box today, 8/28/08~~~~~~~~~~~~~>

Thanks a Bunch!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Jubal (Aug 29, 2008)

walters said:


> could you email me the rules, and where the land is in lincoln co.



you might want to call jack, he doesn't get on the computer much.

or daddy rabbit might could explain location since he just joined.

jubal


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 30, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Walters, I sent you a P.M. explain all I know about the Property as explaind to me by Mr. Mason.

Hope you understand the directions, as best I was advised. I plan on meeting Mr. Mason and do some plowing one day soon, will let you know more once I have been down there.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jubal (Sep 8, 2008)

still have 2 openings. call Jack 828-396-5363


----------



## Jameshenry (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Jack, Sounds Like Ya'll Have A Pretty Good Club.is It Family Oriented? This Will Be My Wife's First Year Hunting I Just Don't Exactly Know How It's Going To Work Out She Is Scared Of The Gun I Just Bought Her.but Can Spouses Hunt Also? Thank You James Henry.call Me And Let Me Know   706-988-7986


----------



## fwhitaker (Oct 2, 2008)

Very intrested.

I would like to take a look if possible.


----------



## Danny Cope (Jan 6, 2009)

I was looking for openings for 2009 if you have any please contact me at  828-400-7473 thanks    Danny Cope


----------



## JFMason (Feb 5, 2009)

Memberships available for 2009-10 season.  Dues are required by May 15, 2009.  We still have several memberships available.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Rules??*

Any other rules for deer other than state regs? 
Guest rules? 

Thanks


----------



## JFMason (Feb 18, 2009)

We follow GA state regulations for deer and other game.
Member can take spouse or child under under 16.  No other guests are permitted.  Thanks.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 20, 2009)

hows the turkey population?


----------



## JFMason (Apr 6, 2009)

*Turkey Hunting*

We have moderate to good turkey population.  This year is better than last.  We have 6 members who turkey hunt.   Let me know if you have interest.  Thanks.


----------



## Jubal (May 6, 2009)

I talked to Jack this week, he still has some openings.  I'm just a friend and if I weren't in another club close to him I'd jump on this.  Numerous good bucks have come from this lease.


----------



## JFMason (May 7, 2009)

Several Memberships are still available. Contact Jack Mason at 828-396-5363 as soon as possible.


----------



## jackie (May 21, 2009)

*membership*

Thanks Jack for lettig us see your club, great looking property.


----------



## Jubal (Aug 5, 2009)

Talked to Jack this evening, he has a few memberships still available.  He can show the property on most weekends.  

His number is 828-396-5363.


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Lincoln County club*

I am looking forward to this hunting season. This is a good tract of land. Give Jack a call for info.


----------



## JFMason (Oct 14, 2009)

REDUCED RATE!  Two Memberships still availble for 2009-10 season (deer,turkey,pig & quail)at reduced rate or make offer.
Also have a very good turkey population this year and will offer $300 rate for turkey hunting, spring 2010. Call Jack Mason @ 828-396-5363 or cell 828-729-4065.


----------



## JFMason (Oct 20, 2009)

I will be available to meet/show property during the next two weeks.


----------



## tombrinson (Oct 20, 2009)

How much is the reduced rate for this year?  I'm in Augusta and have been looking for a good place to hunt.


----------



## JFMason (Oct 23, 2009)

Four hundred and fifty dollars.  I will be at the property this weekend to show /meet.  Contact at 828-729-4065.


----------



## tombrinson (Dec 22, 2009)

Any openings still? I wasn't able to deer hunt much this year but would like to try and Turkey hunt this spring.  Thanks.


----------



## AGA (Jan 3, 2010)

If there are any openings for the 2010/2011 season, please call me at 770-722-4741.  Allen


----------



## JFMason (Jan 12, 2010)

I will have openings for the 2010-11 hunt season. Dues will be determined when the new lease becomes available in late Feb or early March (probably $650-$700 per member).  Also will take a couple members for the 2010 turkey season at $200.  I will be available to show/meet at property on Jan 30 or Feb 6.


----------



## tombrinson (Jan 13, 2010)

I would like to take a look at the club. I should be able to meet either the 30th or the 6th, what would be the best way to get in touch?  What part of Lincoln county is the tract in?

My cell # is 912-536-1494.

Thanks,
tb


----------



## cut em all (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there any water on the property?   Lakefront? Ponds? Wondering about ducks.


----------



## JFMason (Jan 29, 2010)

*Property showing*

Due to predicted weather conditions I will not show the property this Sat Jan 30.  I will still plan to show next Sat Feb 6.   Thanks.


----------



## JFMason (Feb 18, 2010)

I will be at the property this Saturday February 20 to show the property and answer questions for those interested in membership.  I plan to be there between 10 AM & 4 PM.  Call 828-396-5363 (Hm) or 828-729-4065 (cell) if interested.


----------



## carpenter1 (Feb 18, 2010)

How close to holiday park are ya'll


----------



## JFMason (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure of the location of holiday park.  We are located about 4 miles NNW of Lincolnton, Ga at the junction of the Prater road and Midway Church road.  Our property also adjoins the Fishing Creek Waterfowl Management area to the east. Thanks.


----------



## JFMason (Apr 29, 2010)

I have 2 member openings for 2010-2011 season.  Dues are $680 per member.  Please contact Jack Mason at 828-396-5363 (H) or 828-729-4065 (C).  Thanks.


----------



## JFMason (May 10, 2010)

Memberships still available for 2010-11.  Comtact Jack Mason at 396-5363.


----------



## Lighterknott (May 10, 2010)

Just called and left a message


----------



## JFMason (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for your call.  I sent maps & information yesterday.  Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## JFMason (Sep 10, 2010)

Two memberships available for 2010-11 season at reduced rate.  I will be at the property at times during the next 2 weeks to complete planting of food plots.  Please contact Jack Mason at 828-729-4065 if you have interest or to schedule a site visit.  Thanks.


----------



## JFMason (Oct 18, 2010)

Memberships still available at reduced rate $450.  I will be at the property this week on 10-21 & 10-22 and next week several days.  Please contact Jack Mason at 828-729-4065 or 828-493-3624 if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## JFMason (May 3, 2011)

*Members needed for 2011 - 12*

Need 3 members for upcoming hunt season. Lease begins June 1, 2011.  Contact Jack Mason at 828-493-3624.  Price is 680.00 / member for June 1, 2011 to May 31, 2012.  Contact soon.


----------



## panhauling (May 8, 2011)

im interested in land can you send me a map of property panhauling@yahoo.com


----------



## JFMason (May 16, 2011)

I still have 3 memberships available with very good hunt areas not taken.  Call 828-493-3624.  Leave a voice message, txt or email address if I am away from the phone.  I can send maps & info by email.  thanks.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 2, 2011)

JFMason said:


> I still have 3 memberships available with very good hunt areas not taken.  Call 828-493-3624.  Leave a voice message, txt or email address if I am away from the phone.  I can send maps & info by email.  thanks.



Jack gave me a call, having CPU problems at the moment and asked if I'd push this back to the top...I believe he said he may have 2 memberships up as some dudes didn't pay up.

Give him a call, I have personally seen the deer he has killed over all the years he has ran this club and you would not be disappointed.


----------



## rgastin3 (Oct 16, 2011)

how about 2011 season are u full e-mail to rgastin3@comcast.net
I have a home on the lake and my son and i are very interested
rgastin3


----------



## Jubal (Oct 17, 2011)

rgastin3 said:


> how about 2011 season are u full e-mail to rgastin3@comcast.net
> I have a home on the lake and my son and i are very interested
> rgastin3



I tried Jack, but he is at the club hunting, try his cell 828-493-3624.  Or, PM or post your # here and I will pass along to him.

thanks


----------



## rgastin3 (Oct 18, 2011)

*rgastin3*

My cell number is 912 657-3241 my home is 912-925-0554
Try Cell first

Thanks 
rgastin3


----------



## stabby (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there still openings at this hunting club?


----------



## jrclickgt (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack,

This is an old post, but will y'all have any openings for 2014-15?

Where exactly is the club?

Josh


----------



## bassculler (Jan 16, 2014)

I was in this club 08/09 and 10/11 seasons. Unfortunately this club is no longer in existence.


----------

